
Cox owes $1B to record labels for harboring music pirates, jury decides - OrgNet
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/19/21030812/cox-communications-record-labels-lawsuit-appeal-1-billion-piracy-isp-charter
======
Clubber
>Essentially, the recording industry just showed that a jury will buy its
argument that an ISP should be held liable for failing to kick a music pirate
off its network.

This will end badly for you and me. I suspect there will be large groups of
people who are unable to get internet access because they were suspected of
some copyright violation by the ISPs, who are now liable and aren't required
to be fair or show evidence, or even let the accused present evidence. I
wouldn't be surprised if eventually, entire geographic areas will be cancelled
from internet services just because of the risk.

ISPs will now have to deal with the fact that a ~$100 a month subscription can
now risk billions of dollars. They're not going to take any risks with any
subscribers. They're also going to heavily scan all network traffic applying
AI network analysis to find any potential offenders and cut them off.

I can see how this could potentially kill the internet as we know it, at least
in the US.

~~~
Keverw
> entire geographic areas will be cancelled from internet services just
> because of the risk.

Hmm. Like if a city or neighborhood is low income, they might pirate more? So
don't give them internet access at all? Kinda like how insurance companies
think males are worse drivers I guess or some sort of pre-crime thing. I guess
instead of cutting people off totally, you could just create an internet risk
score and charge rates based on that? Factor in your location, profession,
age, if you are married or not, credit score, smoker or not, etc.

If that happened pretty sad then. Some jobs you can only apply online, I guess
some retail jobs don't even print applications anymore and then if you were
applying for tech pretty sure Google doesn't print out job applications
either. The internet seems just as important as water, electric or phone. I
think businesses and other organizations just assume you have it now.

Then not everyone has smartphones either or want smartphones. Someone I know
isn't tech-savvy and still has a flip phone. Their insurance agent told them
about their new app that could lower your rates that you keep open while
driving, I guess it uses the accelerometer (while other companies offer a
thing that plugs into the OBD2 port) but I guess he couldn't believe about not
having a smartphone in this day and age. I know I couldn't stand using a flip
phone, texting and voicemail access was a nightmare, but some people still
just want a phone that can actually only just make phone calls.

Then for other people their smartphone is their only access to the internet,
which a smartphone is nice to have when away from your computer but I couldn't
stand if it was my only device... Even a cheap Chromebook probably be more
useful if using the internet a lot.

~~~
unlinked_dll
in many places, telcos have a legal obligation to serve communities. The
quality/price of that service might be shit, but you’re not going to see
telcos back out of low income neighborhoods. They’ll just increase prices.

------
unlinked_dll
I thought that the whole point of the DMCA was to remove secondary liability
from ISPs or does that cover providers, just services?

Regardless this is dumb. Cox shouldn’t have to care what data flows through
their network anymore than they care about what people transmit through their
telephone networks.

~~~
ThrustVectoring
Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act is also extremely relevant, but
it specifically exempts intellectual property law.

------
LinuxBender
To keep the focus off your home network, consider instead running your torrent
programs on a cheap VM in a cheap VPS provider, then sftp down the files you
wish to keep and destroy the VM. You can probably automate this. VPS providers
typically have much faster symmetric network connectivity anyway.

~~~
jstarfish
Amazon will forward piracy notices to the accountholder, so you are still
liable. Have no experience with piracy on other hosts, but Ramnode seems to
host a lot of malware so I'm sure it would work there.

Just use a seedbox service instead.

~~~
LinuxBender
Absolutely. I am suggesting to do this for all file sharing, so that even for
legal bittorrent file sharing, the ISP doesn't even look at you. This also
reduces the impact on your bandwidth quota, if you have one. Comcast is
1TB/mo.

------
mutant
I don't think it's the end of the internet just yet, there's going to be some
appeals here

